# Hello!



## mattpowell (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey guys...

I see some familiar faces on here!

Just saying I'm back on after a long hiatus and I'll try to add what I can to discussions, non-politcs-wise.  

I hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to the always-good discussions on here!

Matt Powell
PraMek.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back - and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back Matt! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back to MT!! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back ~ Happy Posting


----------



## Jackal (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Matt! Long time...
Good to see your voice again.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 27, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Matt,

I am pretty new to MT so i can't welcome you back but I can still say howdie. Looking forward to your input.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 28, 2006)

Greetings, welcome back and welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome!


----------

